# Tips, Tricks, share your McGuyver secrets here...



## V8TOYTRUCK (Oct 23, 2002)

Anyone know any good hints and tricks just list them here. *Doesn't have to be for camping*

1) If it is really cold outside when you are camping, you can either:
A: build a wide fire pit, when you are done cooking or keeping warm outside and its time to sleep. cover it with dirt again, make sure is extinguished, and move your tent over it, the heat will radiate up from the ground to keep you warm at night. 
B: When you have a fire going put some small sized rocks by the fire, so when when you are about to go to sleep you can bring them in with you. Keep them in some cloth, they will keep your little toes warm.

I know you guys have more of these!


----------



## webley445 (Oct 23, 2002)

If your shoes stink stuff them with newspaper at night.


----------



## JackBlades (Oct 23, 2002)

I once locked myself out of my car ('73 Maverick) in a remote area. I slipped out the passenger-side wiper blade and took out the rubber so I could use the metal stiffener as a "slim jim".....and I was inside my car within 2 minutes.

BTW - I used to watch McGuyver religiously!


----------



## McGizmo (Oct 23, 2002)

My last two vehicles had/ have electric door locks. I got a hold of the shop manuals and located the lock circuits. I tapped into the system with my own momentary pushbutton switches which I located under the frame with a rubber boot on switch and waterproofed the switches. Without my keys, I can casually reach under the truck frame and push a "hidden" buttton. Vehicle opens and I have a spare ignition key hidden inside. When I go surfing or diving or paddeling, I lock my keys safely inside the vehicle. A dead battery would be a flaw but then I would deserve the consequences........


----------



## JackBlades (Oct 23, 2002)

Not bad, Gizmo! My daughter has a "RiceBoy" type Honda with shaved door handles and it has the same system in case the battery in the keychain alarm thingy goes dead or otherwise gets damaged.

I now keep a slim jim tucked in the frame of my Chevy pickup under the bed. I practiced with it so I can pop it open in seconds.


----------



## McGizmo (Oct 23, 2002)

JackBlades,

I have carried a slim jim for about 20 years now. Since the electric door locks, the slim jim is now only used to aid others who are staring at their keys hanging from the ignition switch




I had a Chevy Luv pick up 20 years ago and was always locking myself out. The slim jim lived under the bed liner. I always felt kind of stupid breaking into my own car but I got real good at it! Good luck with these late model vehicles!!

- Don


----------



## Saaby (Oct 23, 2002)

The day after my mom got a new (used) car she locked herself out. She usually carries a spare key in her purse but since she had just gotten the car...

It was, however, comforting when the mechanic let out a groan and said "These are one of the tougher cars to get into"

Practically everyone in my extended family has a key to my Aunt's car--she's *always* locking herself out on trips and such...


----------



## Darell (Oct 23, 2002)

I'd like to put a plug in here for key-pad entry! How cool is that, and why doesn't everybody do it? I love it, I tell you!

But even better than that is knowing
1. Don's little switch secret
2. Where he parks his van
3. What's INSIDE that van on a typical day






I'm still trying to come up with my best McGuyver trick. I'll get back to you.


----------



## Saaby (Oct 23, 2002)

Actualy, my McGuyver trick is that I always have a flashlight ("a" flashlight...HA! 2 or more I mean) on me, those things are handy!


----------



## V8TOYTRUCK (Oct 23, 2002)

Jack Blades, you are in Yorba Linda, how far is that from CSUF? I get off on the Yorba Linda exit to get to my GF's dorms there. Nice to know there are other CPF'ers in the area.


----------



## JackBlades (Oct 23, 2002)

I live by Imperial & Esperanza/Orangethorpe. My GF works right across the street from CSUF, behind the Off Campus Pub.
I know you know the place.





So get the SF M3 and I'll buy ya a beer!
(see other thread...hehe)

Jack


----------



## php_44 (Oct 24, 2002)

* McGuyver secrets here... *

The audio portion of television channel 6 can usually be tuned in at the very bottom of a good 'ole analog FM radio (a little below 88mhz). This is handy if you want to tune in some news during a power outage, or listen to a game outside. Eventually this ability will disappear if the HDTV phase in really happens.

A $2 AC wall dimmer switch can be used to vary the speed of any AC brushed motor, and some small induction motors (like fans - if used within 20-35% of full speed - watch for motor heat). It can also be used on small hot plates. Keep in mind the watt rating on the dimmer. This is really handy for making a gentle vacuum, slowing a power tool way down, making a hot plate a warm plate, etc.

Many electronics items that have been dropped into water by accident can be recovered to normal use. Rinse the internals well in distilled water, remove heat sensitive items (like batteries) and bake the item at 160-200 degrees F for 2-8 hours. Don't go near or over 212 deg F, or you can cause damage from boiling water.
I've saved many watches (even soaked in salt water), cameras, a cordless phone, calculators, and countless toys this way.




this is fun


----------



## x-ray (Oct 24, 2002)

A hubcap can be used as a shovel if your car gets stuck in the snow, mud, or sand. 

Keep a bag of kitty litter in your car in case you get stuck in the snow. Sprinkle some under the tires to get traction. 

Avoid putting air in your tires if the temperature is below 10 degrees F. The valve could stick and let all of the air out of the tire.

*And for the BBQ chefs out there:*

When roasting or grilling with a BBQ pit closed, open a can of beer and place the beer over the hottest part of the fire. The beer will boil and super saturate the air inside the pit with water vapor, beer flavors and alcohol. This will help in keeping the roasting meats moist, while adding flavor to the meat. 

Whenever barbecuing, use tongs to turn the meat. A fork should never be used as it will punch holes in the meat and allow the natural juices to escape, causing the meat to lose flavor and become chewy.


----------



## Quickbeam (Oct 24, 2002)

Imagine the following: Natural disaster, your water supply is cut off to your home. Do not open any faucets to prevent backflow. Shut off the main water valve at the street or inside the house. You will have 50-80 gallons of fresh water available in your hot water heater (depending on capacity). The water in the toilet tanks is also potable if you don't add chlorine or blue tablets to it.

Your car is stuck on a back country road in a blizzard - no cell phone or way to contact help. How do you keep from freezing to death? Run the car for 10 minutes every hour to conserve fuel, yet heat the cabin. Out of fuel? Rip up the upholstry and carpets - use them as blankets. If pine trees are nearby, break off needle covered branches and stuff the car full for insulation - we're talking life or death here - don't worry about the pine sap. Crack a window to keep from suffocating as well. Use a thin piece of wire directly shorted across the battery terminal to start a fire if need-be (outside) but don't use gasoline as a fuel for the fire - too dangerous.

These types of ideas come from the "Tom Brown's Field Guides". Great stuff.


----------



## PhilAlex (Oct 24, 2002)

Ultimate MacGuyver Trick:

Only learn from people with RELEVANT experience. Not the blowhards.

Learn a bit about everything, so you can flush out the total flakes instantly.

Best way to backup your PC:

A Second Hard Drive and Norton's GHOST. It'll copy it PERFECTLY onto the second drive. Now, if Drive #1 gets pooched, just plug in Drive #2. Any other method required you to spend HOURS getting everything re-installed before you can suck your data off your Zip Disks.

On Some Elevators, if you hold the button down, you can turn it into an express to the floor you go to.

On many phones, pressing **ADMIN gets you to the ADMIN menu. ADMIN is the password.

They change it? There's a backdoor! **CONFIG (CONFIG IS THE PASSWORD)


----------



## DonL (Oct 24, 2002)

If you're in a car careening down a tight mountain road, and your brakes fail for lack of fluid, have your co-driver take control of the vehicle, climb out on the hood, open it, and insert the windshield washer fluid hose into the empty master cylinder. Operating the washer will fill the system with sufficient pressure to bring the car to a stop.

A Hershey bar can be used to seal a crack on a 30,000 gallon tank of hydrochloric acid (or was that caustic lye?), thus saving the aquifer that the entire town is built on top of.

A battery charger used in the "trickle" mode can be used as a defibrillator in an emergency. Do _NOT_ use the "jump start" mode.

With practice and sufficient props and plotlines, one can accomplish virtually anything and everything with a Swiss army knife.






Now back to reality... 

A candle (a "drip" candle or gag birthday cake candle), trioxane tablets, small squares of bicycle inner tube, or dryer lint rubbed/mixed with petroleum jelly can be used to help start a fire.

Steel wool and a 9V battery can also be used as a "filament" for fire starting.

Replacements for the old now-highly-illegal mercury #625 camera batteries (in the proper voltage) can be found with Wein #625 zinc/air cells or most often with off-the-rack #675 zinc/air hearing aid batteries with a #22 o-ring wrapped around the base to "fill out" the diameter.

Regardless of the gee-whiz factor of your latest GPS toy, don't forget to bring a compass (and know how to use it) along with you when venturing afield. Murphy's law states that batteries will die when you need them most.

When travelling, a good carry-on should include a few days of socks and underwear, small snacks, a bottle of water, and if needed, OTC or prescription meds. In unforseen circumstances, while others are bemoaning lost luggage, or already-loaded luggage stuck in an airplane's belly in the event of weather or other emergencies. You are ticket paying cattle, and airlines respond only in proportion to the potential lawsuits filed.

In VWs and Audis with the "Safe" radio locks (radio goes into "safe" mode and won't work in the case of power interruption, such as a theft, but even with a dead battery), the numbers 1111 and 1234 can often be used as "universal codes" to return the radio to operation.


----------



## Quickbeam (Oct 24, 2002)

Hmmmm... I'll have to try that brake fluid one...





WD-40 will remove tar from your car and clothes. It will also remove the glue left behind after you peel a label off of a plastic product container you wish to re-use for another purpose, and knocks flying insects out of the air on contact.


----------



## webley445 (Oct 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by Quickbeam:
> *knocks flying insects out of the air on contact.*


<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">True, I use it on wasps and their nests. It will stain the surface but it's better than getting bit.


----------



## Bushman (Oct 24, 2002)

throwing a glass full of soapy water (like dawn or joy) onto a nest will cause them to drop and wiggle around so you can step on them I think that the soapy water and i guess WD-40 breaks the surface tension on thier wings so they cant fly...


----------



## James S (Oct 24, 2002)

Something else you might want to do is to try out any McGyverish tricks before you are trying to demonstrate them in front of anyone or use them to save your life... So far most things posted here sound pretty good to me, but I have heard some tall tales in the past for similar things!

Well, they all sound good except for the part about filling your brake reservoir with washer fluid. That might actually work for a very short time until it boiled at which time you'd be back where you started with no brakes. Except I don't think I'd make it that far, the adventure would end for me a few seconds after the 'crawl out on the hood' part

-James


----------



## Darell (Oct 24, 2002)

A spray bottle of Windex (or other light amonia solution) or rubbing alcohol can be used to knock flying insects down long enough to squash them. Set the nozzle to mist just right, and go at 'em. I only use this for flies and mosquitos - not for the buggers with big stingers. Not sure how I'd use this tip to save my life - but the WD-40 trick reminded me of it.

WD-40 isn't a great lubricant (try and find the word "lubricant" anywhere on the can even) but it is great to have around. I use it for all kinds of cleaning chores as mentioned here. Of the real cheap SOB's in the crowd (read DARELL) kerosene does everything that WD-40 does. A gallon of high-grade kerosene costs less than a small can of WD-40. I just keep some in a squirt bottle. For all intents and purposes, WD-40 IS kerosene.


----------



## mikep (Oct 24, 2002)

http://www.lysator.liu.se/mit-guide/mit-guide.html

Some of the basic concepts of lock-picking. Can be done without fancy tools for a lot of locks(with practice). May come in handy some day.


----------



## Darell (Oct 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by James S:
> *try out any McGyverish tricks before you are trying to demonstrate them in front of anyone or use them to save your life*


<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">James -

But practicing them is about the LEAST McGyverish thing you could do! If you have to practice - you ain't no McGyver!


----------



## JackBlades (Oct 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by darell:
> *
> For all intents and purposes, WD-40 IS kerosene.*


<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">That's why it's so good at insect flaming!
QuickBeam just forgot to mention the Bic lighter for the ignition source!


----------



## Wits' End (Oct 24, 2002)

-----If pine trees are nearby, break off needle covered branches and stuff the car full for insulation - we're talking life or death here - don't worry about the pine sap.----
Gojo or other mechanics "soap" works well to get rid of sap. anybody ever gather boughs for wreath making?


----------



## V8TOYTRUCK (Oct 24, 2002)

Althought this won't save your life, it will help you lessen the chance of scratching your car. When waxing your car, apply the product the linearly, so if you do scratch your car, they will be straight lines, which are a lot harder to see than circular swirls. When drying, take the nozzle off the hose and let it run, this takes off 80% of the water, and I just pat dry with a bath towel. Patting motion further ensures you don't scratch your paint. 

Any other car detailing questions just PM me.


----------



## Albany Tom (Oct 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by JackBlades:
> * </font><blockquote><font size="1" face="Verdana, Arial">quote:</font><hr /><font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">Originally posted by darell:
> 
> For all intents and purposes, WD-40 IS kerosene.*


*<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">That's why it's so good at insect flaming!
QuickBeam just forgot to mention the Bic lighter for the ignition source!






*</font><hr /></blockquote><font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">Not that I've ever tried it,



but Lysol spray works way better than WD-40 as a flamethrower. WD-40 burns smokey yellow. Lysol at least used to be alcohol with a propane propellent. Works just like you think it would....





(A good idea NOT to let the flame travel back to the nozzel. Keep the lighter lit so it'll start there. May explode and burn you nearly to death. Danger. Warning. etc.)


----------



## PACKERBACKER (Oct 24, 2002)

When soldering a broken water valve or pipe, try stuffing some bread down the pipe. This will prevent the water from dripping on your joint and ruining your solder joint. When you turn the water back on the bread will disolve.

I also know how to make a good tobacco pipe out of an Army flashlight in a fix. But I havent done that in years.


----------



## Quickbeam (Oct 25, 2002)

Another good one I just remembered. For grease or oil stains get K2R stain remover in the laundry section. Will take out olive oil, etc that detergents may leave behind that ruin the garment, but you have to use it before you wash the garment. I am also told from a reliable source that it removes the film/residue from older wooden gun stocks that have that sticky layer of oil "muck" on them.

And a quick tip for you homeowners: once every 6 months open the bottom valve on your hot water heater (pour it into a 5 gallon pail or attach a hose and run it outsite) to blow out the minerals that accumulate at the bottom - will greatly extend the life of the heater. You'd be amazed at the color of the water that first comes out - run it until it's clear.

Not exactly McG. ideas, but hopefully useful.


----------



## PhilAlex (Oct 25, 2002)

I'll double what was said about WD-40. But, if you are a bachelor, you have to have a can, along with an orange extention cord, and a can of rust-oleum...

Re: Lockpicking:

When it comes to lockpicking, the most impressive means of entry are bypassing the latch, not lockpicking. 

I used to work in a place with desk locks, and I could open any of them in 5 seconds, not by picking the lock, but by lifting the lower drawer OVER the sidebar, and then reaching in and lifting the sidebar for all the other drawers.

Got me some strange looks.

Other ideas:

Many Inkjet printers can be unclogged with rubbing alcohol.

When looking for the solution to any problem, look to see who REALLY has this problem, and ask what they did to solve it. Then do that.

INVISIBLE GLASS by Stoner is the world's best glass cleaner, and I've tried them all.

Carry a few rubber wedges in your luggage to keep your hotel door closed.

Windshield Wipers have a strip of metal that make excellent raw material for lockpicks and tension wrenches.


----------



## webley445 (Oct 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by PACKERBACKER:
> *
> 
> I also know how to make a good tobacco pipe out of an Army flashlight in a fix. But I havent done that in years.
> ...


<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">I was show once how to make a, umm, tobacco pipe out of a pair of klein pliers. Quick and easy for expediant use out on the construction site.


----------



## Quickbeam (Oct 25, 2002)

One that all the old timers know: an empty .22 shell makes a great whistle - blow across the opening like you would a beer bottle to make that low pitch "hoomp" sound. You'll get a high pitch screech-like whistle.


----------



## JackBlades (Oct 25, 2002)

I'm surprised more don't know the "magic pinch" that turns a soda can into a very functional pipe!


----------



## webley445 (Oct 25, 2002)

[No message]


----------



## PACKERBACKER (Oct 25, 2002)

I have used the can trick before but I have never heard of using pliers. A deep well socket works good though.


----------



## V8TOYTRUCK (Oct 25, 2002)

PhilAlex, have you tried Sprayway Glass Cleaner? Works as good as Stoners but for 6 bucks you can get 4 cans at Costco.


----------



## DonL (Oct 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by Albany Tom:
> * Not that I've ever tried it,
> 
> 
> ...


<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">Yeehaw, that watered down napalm-in-a-can is some great stuff.

We used to use a 3M spray adhesive for flying insect duty...


----------



## Minjin (Oct 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by darell:
> *I'd like to put a plug in here for key-pad entry! How cool is that, and why doesn't everybody do it? I love it, I tell you!
> 
> I'm still trying to come up with my best McGuyver trick. I'll get back to you.*


<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">I learned my lesson with keypads when I was younger and frequented auto auctions with my father. You'd come across an older Ford of which many have keypads to open the door lock in addition to the key hole. All it takes is a look to see which numbers are most worn down and a couple minutes of trying combinations to figure it out. This experience stayed with me and I'll never consider a keypad for this very reason.

Now, thumbprint recognition...that I could live with.





Mark


----------



## Saaby (Oct 25, 2002)

Ah...so here comes McGuyver secret #?...change your passwords and change them often. Right now I'm in the process of changing all my passwords to "arcluxeon"


----------



## Rotten Ron (Oct 25, 2002)

Cellular and television frequencies are separated by a very narrow margin. The wide tuning range of some televisions will allow strong cellular calls to be heard on the TV sets audio. To test the idea simply connect a UHF antenna to your TV and use the remote to tune channels 70 through 83. UHF antenna should be turned vertically. Check your local laws.


----------



## Saaby (Oct 25, 2002)

> In another thread imgadgetman said this, and it sounded pure McGuyver to me...
> *I found if you take a $100(or whatever) bill and roll it up around two 123 batteries, it will fit in the E2 or 6/9P. So if you rob be and get my wallet, you are not getting my emergency stash unless you get my 2 Surefires.*


<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 25, 2002)

Consider them gone as well...


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Mar 26, 2012)

I've just run across this neat little trick and it looks like it belongs in this thread.

Look into your cup of coffee for a weather forecast.


----------



## Burgess (Mar 27, 2012)

This is a very interesting old thread.

Never saw it before.

Thanks for bringing it "back" to life !


----------



## buds224 (Mar 27, 2012)

Found this one in an Urawaza book. Remove a splinter by letting a layer of paper/wood glue dry over it. It will hold onto the splinter as you peel it off.

No more fumbling with tweezers.


----------



## deckofficer (Mar 28, 2012)

This one could save your bacon. Your mountain climbing and the weather turned on you to the point you need to be rescued. You pull out your cell phone and discover it has turned off due to low battery voltage. You turn it on, but it turns off again to protect the battery. Place the phone in your armpit against your skin and hold it in place by lowering your arm against your ribs and cook the phone in your pit for 10 minutes. You will now be able to use it.


----------



## NonSenCe (Mar 28, 2012)

pine sap.. i use butter. saved a picknic with a girl once as she got some on her hair. saved the day and hair with some butter i took for the sandwiches we were eating there on picnic..  rub it on and it will slowly dissolve the sap. 

vinegar is great stuff too.. removed odors if left in open container from your moldy old car boat or even room. it softens the gluestickerresidue and cleans other stains too. leaves streakfree windows too when mixed with water.. 

also when washing windows you could use newspaper as the drying towel.. its streak free too. 

broken waterhose: duct tape ofcourse! or, if you want to use something else and cool: self amalgamating tape, great stuff! just learning to use it myself.. rubbertape that you strech when applying it over the hose and in few moments the individual tape strands will turn into solid rubber like section..


----------



## bshanahan14rulz (Mar 28, 2012)

clear-a-snails holds glow powder quite nicely.

vinegar is the go-to for those white salt buildups when a battery explodes in your light. I was amazed at how quickly some plain jane cooking white vinegar cleared out that mag tube.

The coffee tip was neat, I am going to test it soon  

Also, good to know about butter and pine sap. I remember climbing this evergreen in my yard as a kid. Best climbing tree in my yard, except for the tissue-paper layered bark and the sap that never unsticks...

Also, I just recently invested in a pair of Helping Hands. How have I lived without these?!?!?


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Mar 28, 2012)

Speaking of white vinegar and coffee, you don't need to use an expensive cleaner to clean out the gunk in your coffeemaker. Just run a cycle using white vinegar. The hot vinegar works surprisingly well in dissolving old coffee stains and other crud from the machine and the carafe. One word of warning though - the whole house will smell like a pickle factory while you're doing this!


----------



## greenlight (Mar 28, 2012)

Always glue the bottom flaps of moving boxes, especially for heavy items. The glue gives the boxes torsional rigidity, and is much less expensive than a lot of rolls of tape.


----------



## buds224 (Mar 29, 2012)

greenlight said:


> Always glue the bottom flaps of moving boxes, especially for heavy items. The glue gives the boxes torsional rigidity, and is much less expensive than a lot of rolls of tape.



Having recently moved, I have to agree that this would have been very useful. All my computer boxes (glued flaps) survived the trip from San Diego to Japan without a hint of damage. Now I know why their products are boxed that way.


----------



## NonSenCe (Mar 29, 2012)

the glued flaps.. sounds smart.. i hop e next time i need to move or move someone i remember this ttrick in advance.. (so the glue settles before boxing) --althou, we mostly use plastic boxes in our moves. either rented from moving company or our own and loaners.--

------
measure each rubber hose and hard line diameters in your car, (brakes, fuel and other liquids) put atleast two of each needed size hose clamps in the car, cut small sections of pressure capable rubber hose (on each that fits over each of the hard lines) couple inches long section is plenty.. and when you get broken brakeline or fuel line, cut it all the way, slide the hose between and tighten with hoseclamps. -fixed for going home even for distance.. and the rubber hoses if they get a pucture (ductape and amalgamating tape and some kinds of glue might work to fix these.. esp the bigger hoses like radiator hose.) but on all smaller hoses, fuel line or brake hose what ever, its too hard to get a solid seal. instead.. measure the inner size of them hoses in your car, when you know the diameter you can cut small length of (2inches) copper or aluminum or even steel pipe of each needed size.. with hose clamps you can once again, cut the broken hose from punctured section allt he way thru, slide a tube inside it.. and tighten the hoseclamps for leak free fix. -gets you home and back.. sometimes it is too good of a fix so one forgets it needs changing, but change it anyways as soon as possible.)

-----

2stroke oil and kerosene makes a decent home diy rust penetrating and lubing mix. 

so does atf and/or powersteeringfluid and acetone 
-----
and if your lady goes thru bottles and bottles of nail polish remover liquid.. buy acetone and fill them up with that. its basically the same stuff.. but price of acetone bottle is lot less than what equal amount of nailpolishremover will cost.

---
need strong rubberband.. make "ranger bands".. bicycle innertube, cut small pieces of tube out of it. 
---

work under a car.. nuts and bolts and wrenches lost all the time under you or something like that? dismantle a small old speaker out of its magnet.. tack the magnet on the bottom of the car.. put them loose parts on the magnet while you work. easy to find them all. (remember to REMOVE THE MAGNET when you are done! hahahah)


----------



## gadget_lover (Apr 8, 2012)

CAR:
Your car key is actually more complex than you think. On many models the tip works the trunk and the middle works the doors. Ask your locksmith to duplicate your key so that it opens only the trunk, but not the doors or ignition. Then you can hide it in a magnetic key holder outside the car and hide a normal key in the trunk.

Flashlight: You usually have room for a slip of paper around the battery in your expensive light. This is a good place to put the "reward if lost" message. The battery will eventually need to be replaced. 

I McGyver things all the time, yet I can't think of a single one now.

Daniel


----------



## Cataract (Apr 12, 2012)

I carry 2 car keys: one with my house keys and the other one with a L0D. Haven't been locked out of my car or left in the dark ever since. If you drop your keys at night, just make sure it's the house keys, not the one with the powered off flashlight.

Emergency car kit essentials: duct / electric tape, sandpaper, pair of pliers, flat screwdriver and swiss army knife. This stuff has gotten me out of more problems than I wish to admit. The swiss army knife was needed at work to open my can of soup a few times. 

I started using a filtering power bar connected to my computer's UPS to plug my chargers and small electronics after I recently lost the AC/DC adaptor for my Tenergy universal charger due to a suspected brownout.

Microfiver window washing cloths from the car care aisle are the best way to clean glasses, flashlight lenses, windows - anything transparent. No more rubbing for a half hour to get that nasty nose/finger oil off.

No generator and you like camping? get a power pack: it'll charge your batteries, camera, Ipod and all accesories when camping and you can still run small things during a power outage - especially the cell phone charger. Mine can also boost my car if needed. 
Also, get a portable stove. You can use it to cook during power outages too (but be careful - some fuels are not meant to be used indoors: read the warnings)







PhotonWrangler said:


> Speaking of white vinegar and coffee, you don't need to use an expensive cleaner to clean out the gunk in your coffeemaker. Just run a cycle using white vinegar. The hot vinegar works surprisingly well in dissolving old coffee stains and other crud from the machine and the carafe. One word of warning though - the whole house will smell like a pickle factory while you're doing this!



Here's a smell free solution: 50% Ice 50% water and ad a lot of sugar. Swirl it for a minute or two then let stand for a while. Rinse and you're good to go.




gadget_lover said:


> CAR:
> [...]
> Flashlight: You usually have room for a slip of paper around the battery in your expensive light. This is a good place to put the "reward if lost" message. The battery will eventually need to be replaced. [...]



Also print the morse code on that paper. What is momentary good for if you can't use it to save your life?


Nice revival. I like the glued flaps idea too.


----------



## kellyug (Apr 13, 2012)

webley445 said:


> If your shoes stink stuff them with newspaper at night.



or if your shoes are wet.


----------



## Hooked on Fenix (Apr 13, 2012)

If one of the clevis pins breaks on an external frame backpack, it can be temporarily replaced with a large safety pin.

A paste made from baking soda and water will take away the pain of a bug bite.

You can tell the temperature outside in F by counting cricket chirps for 13 seconds and adding 40.

You can tell the approximate time to sunset by covering the sun with your hand (with thumb tucked) and counting how many handwidths it is to the horizon. Each of the four fingers is about 15 minutes. This method is pretty accurate to about 15 minutes. If you know the time of sunset, you can tell what time of day it is. The accuracy will vary some depending on the size of your fingers, but it works well for me.


----------



## kellyug (Apr 13, 2012)

deckofficer said:


> This one could save your bacon. Your mountain climbing and the weather turned on you to the point you need to be rescued. You pull out your cell phone and discover it has turned off due to low battery voltage. You turn it on, but it turns off again to protect the battery. Place the phone in your armpit against your skin and hold it in place by lowering your arm against your ribs and cook the phone in your pit for 10 minutes. You will now be able to use it.



Really?! If only I had known this last time I was out on the boat


----------



## JackBlades (Apr 24, 2012)

JackBlades said:


> I'm surprised more don't know the "magic pinch" that turns a soda can into a very functional pipe!



I can't believe it's been almost TEN YEARS since I posted that! Now they sell it freely in California! 
How many of you are still active here?


----------



## NonSenCe (Apr 24, 2012)

no need for pipe but one can make a whistle out of soda can.. "very annoying one too" according to my friends, after the frist "cool" remarks wore off as i kept playing with it for 15 minutes too long. (my excuse: i was drunk and i was bored.. so i made a hobbyproject to show them how to make something cool while sitting there emptying more "whistle building material" cans.. i dont know whom distracted me long enough for someone to make my whistle disappear..but no worry. i had few empty cans to make more of them.. they didnt allow me. wonder why.)

http://americanbushman.blogspot.com/2009/04/soda-can-whistle.html


----------



## Hooked on Fenix (Apr 25, 2012)

Winter tips that will save your life:
If your only boots freeze solid on a winter backpacking trip, you can defrost them by laying a backpacker's towel in each shoe (to absorb the melted water) and put a 1 liter lexan bottle full of boiling hot water in each boot (keep the water in the bottles). Wait half an hour and you should be able to use them again. Dry them out as much as possible so the water doesn't refreeze.

If you find that your sleeping bag isn't as warm as you thought and you risk freezing, boil water and put it in a 1 liter lexan bottle and place it in your sleeping bag with you (again, keeping it in the bottle, and don't let it leak). It will stay warm for about 3 hours. At least that's my experience for in the 20s with a cheap Walmart "0 degree" mummy bag. 

Both of these tricks were tested by me in the high Sierra Nevadas during November and they saved my butt. My boots froze solid after attempting to get through a boulder field covered with 4+ feet of snow while I was wearing snowshoes. Lesson learned: It's impossible to get through a snow covered boulder/moraine field. I took off the snow shoes and headed strait up the side of the mountain where there was more sun exposure and less snow and went boulder hopping into camp. Solo backpacking in the snow requires the ability to improvise and not freak out when things don't work out as planned. For most people, it's best not to do it to begin with.


----------



## PhotonWrangler (May 8, 2013)

Today I learned a little trick for helping unclog a toilet. Pour some dishwashing liquid in the bowl and let it sit for a little while. It also helps to pour in some hot water.


----------



## BarryG (May 9, 2013)

I used to keep a spare set of keys zip-tied to my speedometer cable. If I ever locked my keys in the car I had a spare set and nobody else new they were there. I don't think a thief is going to crawl under the car and look.....
Small waterproof match holder by Coleman at Walmart costs $1 and is a perfect way to carry 2xCR123/1x18650 spares 
Get cotton balls and smear petroleum jelly on them and put in old pill bottle for camping use as firestarters, burns long enough to get kindling started





Barry


----------



## Burgess (May 9, 2013)

to PhotonWrangler --


That's a tip i've used for Years !
:thumbsup:


Often does the trick, withOUT needing to get the PLUNGER !

:toilet:
_


----------



## PhotonWrangler (May 9, 2013)

Thanks Burgess. There's nothing like lowering the coefficient of friction to get the job done.


----------



## Cataract (May 10, 2013)

PhotonWrangler said:


> Thanks Burgess. There's nothing like lowering the coefficient of friction to get the job done.



So, THAT'S why soap is a laxative... seems to work both ways :thumbsup:


----------



## Cyclops942 (May 10, 2013)

Cataract said:


> So, THAT'S why soap is a laxative... seems to work both ways :thumbsup:


I do NOT want to know...


----------



## raptechnician (Aug 13, 2013)

JackBlades said:


> I can't believe it's been almost TEN YEARS since I posted that! Now they sell it freely in California!
> How many of you are still active here?




I am JackBlades...but certainly aint using no aluminum can.


----------



## revo (Sep 5, 2013)

For clogged toilet i use the ole' bucket over the head technique, which consists of filling a bucket and hold it up over your head and then trying to pour it as quickly as possible without spilling to much elsewhere! The pressure created from this is so high that most clogs don't stand a chance!

The other tip that's not exactly McGuyver is to take care of your leather boots! Regularly wax and polish them and you've extended their lifetime significantly! And stay away from goretex if you're going to be out days at the time as a goretex boot takes much longer to dry out properly. And as I learned the hard way in the military, keep a spare set of socks handy and replace when the ones your carrying get very moist/wet and dry them on your backpack. 

If you guys want i can upload the pictures of when I learned the pain of abrasion


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Sep 5, 2013)

Nail polish can double as low-strength loc-tite in a pinch. We used to keep some around the bench for this purpose. We bought the ugliest, most putrid color so it wouldn't get ripped off.


----------



## HotWire (Sep 5, 2013)

Flat tire on your dirt bike 15 miles from nowhere? Fill the tire with leaves & grass and ride slowly. I've done it twice!


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Sep 5, 2013)

HotWire said:


> Flat tire on your dirt bike 15 miles from nowhere? Fill the tire with leaves & grass and ride slowly. I've done it twice!



Brilliant idea! And when you get back home... instant mulch!


----------



## bshanahan14rulz (Sep 6, 2013)

^^ we have some of this too, except we got clear because no girls here to steal it.You know, I used some "tough-as-nails" to set some GITD powder in a flashlight, worked every bit as good as epoxy, if not a little better!


----------



## kaichu dento (Sep 7, 2013)

PhotonWrangler said:


> Nail polish can double as low-strength loc-tite in a pinch. We used to keep some around the bench for this purpose. We bought the ugliest, most putrid color so it wouldn't get ripped off.


I've also repaired torn loudspeakers using nail polish, and not just little tears, but 12" guitar amp speakers that had been kicked in. 

Line up the torn edges as well as possible, soak the whole seam from both sides and presto - repaired speaker.


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Sep 7, 2013)

kaichu dento said:


> I've also repaired torn loudspeakers using nail polish, and not just little tears, but 12" guitar amp speakers that had been kicked in.
> 
> Line up the torn edges as well as possible, soak the whole seam from both sides and presto - repaired speaker.



That is cool.


----------



## badtziscool (Sep 7, 2013)

If you want to kill a fly easily, just wait until it lands on a flat surface (a wall or table). Shine a flashlight on it directly. The brighter the better. It will stun/blind it enough so that you can easily come up to it and swat it. No more trying to sneak up to it and swinging as fast as you can.


----------



## climberkid (Sep 7, 2013)

badtziscool said:


> If you want to kill a fly easily, just wait until it lands on a flat surface (a wall or table). Shine a flashlight on it directly. The brighter the better. It will stun/blind it enough so that you can easily come up to it and swat it. No more trying to sneak up to it and swinging as fast as you can.



Of all places to share this magical technique! and to think I've been struggling with killing flies for years with hundreds of lumens in my pockets.


----------



## Flying Turtle (Sep 7, 2013)

badtziscool said:


> If you want to kill a fly easily, just wait until it lands on a flat surface (a wall or table). Shine a flashlight on it directly. The brighter the better. It will stun/blind it enough so that you can easily come up to it and swat it. No more trying to sneak up to it and swinging as fast as you can.



This technique works quite well with cockroaches, too.

Geoff


----------



## Lite_me (Sep 7, 2013)

I discovered another technique that also works on flies. The only problem is that it only works at night.. after the sun goes down. 

Turn all the lights off on the floor you are on except for a small room.. like a half bath or small wash room or something. 

Get in the room and wait. The fly will quickly enter that room. Close the door, and now you have em' contained. 

Oh, make sure you brought your fly swatter with you.


----------



## mccririck (Sep 8, 2013)

Lite_me said:


> I discovered another technique that also works on flies. The only problem is that it only works at night.. after the sun goes down.
> 
> Turn all the lights off on the floor you are on except for a small room.. like a half bath or small wash room or something.
> 
> ...



That's fine until it mutates...then you're in trouble!


----------



## Cataract (Sep 10, 2013)

While on the subject:

a very efficient and quick way to kill flies when surrounded by dozens is to use spray bottle degreaser. Clean the place while clearing the bugs - yes, it works on all insects afaik.

The human way to get rid of flies is to wait till they land on you (some sugar on your shoulder can help) and then just walk out


----------



## Julian Holtz (Sep 11, 2013)

Read this one somewhere else:

Before draining any fluid from anything, like oil from a car, make sure you can fill it up again.
If you drain your transmission oil, only to find afterwards that the screw plug in the refilling hole is stuck, you can't even drive to a workshop.

So, always open the refilling screw plugs first, then the drain plug.


----------



## jorn (Sep 11, 2013)

Most fun way is to shoot them with a airpistol loaded with table salt 
I saw the "bugassalt" pump shotgun for insects, shooting salt... the kid in me instantly wanted one.. But saw some pepole claimed it lacks power and just wound most flies on the first shot. But saltshooting still sounded like something i had to try. Ended up loading some salt cartriges for my chepest breakbarrel airpistol. (Salt rolled in cal 177 cigarette paper tube). Works like a charm. Not as fast shooting as the pump action bugasalt. But i got one magnum hi-velocity shot at the time. Effective up to 1,5-2 meters depending on game.The fragile paper gets shredded when it leaves the barrel, and it sends a consentrated swarm of salt at the insect. Shooting the pesky wasp out of the sky is fun for pepole in all ages hehe. But remember safety first.
Works best outside when grilling etc. And if the beef needs more salt.. you know what to do


----------



## bshanahan14rulz (Sep 12, 2013)

Julian Holtz said:


> Read this one somewhere else:
> 
> Before draining any fluid from anything, like oil from a car, make sure you can fill it up again.
> If you drain your transmission oil, only to find afterwards that the screw plug in the refilling hole is stuck, you can't even drive to a workshop.
> ...



Similar but less catastrophic, loosen oil filter before draining oil, to verify that you will be able to replace it without needing any special tools.


----------



## Echo63 (Sep 13, 2013)

bshanahan14rulz said:


> Similar but less catastrophic, loosen oil filter before draining oil, to verify that you will be able to replace it without needing any special tools.


If its a spin on oil filter it doesn't need any special tools, just a Phillips head screwdriver and a hammer.

Drive the screwdriver through it, and then twist it off


----------



## NonSenCe (Sep 13, 2013)

sometimes. that screewdriver trick is not enough either. twisting tore the metalcasing. we were not amused. in the end i think we needed to heat and cold cycle it few times with blowtorch to get it loose enough to pry open. (oh the smell of burning oil and rubber) just had to ram the screwdriver thru the rest of the stub again and have one guy yanking that and another using big cobra-pliers as helping hand from the shreds. no idea why it was so stuck. maybe it was glued or something. ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------old trick: window crank needs to come off. and that annoying halfmoon clip is there holding it. take a thin towel/bandana what eve,r and slide that under the crankhandle (most often the open ends should be direction of the handle) and pull the ends of the towel to snap the clip out. (these days everyone seems to have electric windows so thats why its an "old"trick.)


----------



## Cataract (Sep 14, 2013)

To polish plastic car headlights, Blue magic does wonders, but not on other types of plastics windows (such as on watches or safety glasses); for that I use Auto Glym metal polish with amazing results.

To remove label glue, use WD40 (if it won't harm the product's finish, of course) 

WD 40 is also an excellent cleaner for most mechanical parts and under the hood.


----------



## Speedfreakz (Sep 14, 2013)

Got a desk chair that "shrinks" or the pneumatic is no longer working? Take a piece of pvc and cut it the proper length then cut it lengthwise and use a couple of hoseclamps to put the pieces back together. Viola. No more shrinking chair


----------



## Cataract (Sep 14, 2013)

REQUEST FOR A TRICK (for a change)

*Does anyone have a trick to prevent condensation inside car headlights? 

*I tried blocking the vent and lubricating the seals where applicable after drying them thoroughly for long hours with a blowdryer to no avail. It does take a while before it comes backunless it starts raining during the re-installation, but I'd like to get rid of it altogether once and for all...


----------



## jabe1 (Sep 14, 2013)

Your headlamp assy must be leaking somewhere. 
When I need to dry one out, I remove it, and put it on a dark surface lens down in the sun for a good 3-4 hours.
I would replace the o-ring around the bulb, and lube with silicone grease.
one way to look for leaks is to dunk it in a bucket of water with a bulb installed. Like an inner tube, you should see bubbles from the leak.


----------



## Flying Turtle (Sep 14, 2013)

I'm not sure that I'd block the vent for the headlight assembly. In fact, I'd make sure that the vent was not blocked so moisture has a chance to escape when the bulb or the sun heats it up. 

Caution, this advice is nothing more than a hair-brained theory of mine, and is based on no actual experience.

Geoff


----------



## Cataract (Sep 14, 2013)

jabe1 said:


> Your headlamp assy must be leaking somewhere.
> When I need to dry one out, I remove it, and put it on a dark surface lens down in the sun for a good 3-4 hours.
> I would replace the o-ring around the bulb, and lube with silicone grease.
> one way to look for leaks is to dunk it in a bucket of water with a bulb installed. Like an inner tube, you should see bubbles from the leak.



Thanks for the reply, your input is greatly appreciated, but:

The headlights are new from ~4 years ago and so are the seals - AFAI can tell; not leak to be seen and, though I will look for replacement o-rings and consider trying the dunk test (which will probably be hard to do since the seal is part of the socket), I don't believe that is the problem; It was my dad's car 3.5 years ago and he had the exact same problem from longer before that and he got the dealer to replace them not long before passing the car down the food chain. I have a good reason to believe it is a design defect with the stupid vents facing downwards -humidity comes in with no way to evaporate upwards. Next thing I would try would be to seal the vents with a very soft silicone (already tried jamming a piece of cork on the end of them), but I'm hoping someone has found another interesting solution somewhere on this planet. For anyone whom the information can help understand my problem; this is a Saturn SC1.


----------



## Cataract (Sep 14, 2013)

Flying Turtle said:


> I'm not sure that I'd block the vent for the headlight assembly. In fact, I'd make sure that the vent was not blocked so moisture has a chance to escape when the bulb or the sun heats it up.
> 
> Caution, this advice is nothing more than a hair-brained theory of mine, and is based on no actual experience.
> 
> Geoff



It has been fogging up a bit slower I put the cork on it, but your advice is probably sound in most car headlights desings


----------



## gadget_lover (Sep 15, 2013)

WD40 will remove the glue that is left on car paint by parking stickers and such.

Daniel


----------



## Cataract (Sep 15, 2013)

gadget_lover said:


> WD40 will remove the glue that is left on car paint by parking stickers and such.
> 
> Daniel



:twothumbs: also helps removing dealer stickers and I mean the really nasty ones that stick like decals.


----------



## bshanahan14rulz (Sep 16, 2013)

vents should allow moisture out if there is moisture in your headlamps. If you are going the route of sealing completely, you will want a dessicant in there to soak up the moisture that you sealed in. 

If you have a lot of those "do not eat" packs, the ones with the clear beads in it, those are moisture dessicants. You can also buy crystal cat litter, it is the same thing but pricy, since you are buying a large bag of it. For silica that has been sitting out for a while, you may need to bake it to evaporate out the moisture it has already wicked from the air.

Somehow, though, those vents are supposed to serve the purpose of reducing internal condensation.


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Sep 16, 2013)

This isn't a MacGyver hack per se but it's something that has saved me some grief. Over the years I seem to collect a number of black 'wall wart' power supplies that look similar to each other but have different connectors and ratings. It's frustrating to search through them, reading the voltage/current/polarity on them to figure out what goes to what. If I find a supply with the right connector but the wrong ratings and I try to use it with the wrong device, I can blow something out. 

So I went to a craft store and bought a white ink marker pen. And every single time I buy something that comes with a black wall-wart, I use that pen to label it, in big white letters, as to what it belongs to. I've also gone through a number of old wall-warts and done the same. Voila, no more fear of blowing something out.


----------



## Cataract (Sep 16, 2013)

bshanahan14rulz said:


> vents should allow moisture out if there is moisture in your headlamps. If you are going the route of sealing completely, you will want a dessicant in there to soak up the moisture that you sealed in.
> 
> If you have a lot of those "do not eat" packs, the ones with the clear beads in it, those are moisture dessicants. You can also buy crystal cat litter, it is the same thing but pricy, since you are buying a large bag of it. For silica that has been sitting out for a while, you may need to bake it to evaporate out the moisture it has already wicked from the air.
> 
> *Somehow, though, those vents are supposed to serve the purpose of reducing internal condensation*.



I definitely appreciate your response, but... (I think at this point I should take this to the appropriate sub-forum when I get a chance)

Unfortunately, I think it is doubtful they actually do; the vents start at the top and point down almost as low as the bottom of the assembly. I suspect humidity gets in as the lights cool off. Then it is trapped inside untill I open them up and dry them by force 'cause they definitely don't get better as I leave the lights on for long periods. I think those vents are only there to let hot air out as it expands, preventing pressurisation and/or deformation of the whole assembly, but this has the problem of sucking air and humidity in as they cool down. I was hoping a soft material could help keep humidity and air out, while allowing hot air to escape, but the cork does not seem to stay in place properly or just lets the humidity in (there's a good reason they say cork allows wine to "breathe", right?)

I did think about dessicant, having access to a whole 2 pound bad at work -which is of almost no use to us, but I am not crazy about small beads rolling around inside my headlamps and eventually getting stuck to the bulbs. There is also the option of gel type dessicant, but if that messes things up it could prove impossible to clean.


----------



## BarryG (May 2, 2015)

A bump for an old thread... 

Anyone have any ways to keep gnats away and out of your face? 




Barry


----------



## Str8stroke (May 2, 2015)

Good idea to bump this.

My Tip: 

I store lights in my vehicles by using a lanyard with a quick release clip. I lift up the front or rear seat head rests, and run the lanyard around one of the headrest legs. Then you can put the rest back down. This lets the light hang freely. It doesn't roll around, is super easy to grab, folks in back seat can just click it on to look around or un-clip it and go.


----------



## NonSenCe (May 5, 2015)

tried that hanging the lamp trick once. i just hated it swinging around. i ended up using velcro strip to keep it stationary. (nowdays i dont want anyone seeing anything interesting hanging in my car in plain sight) 

...
white vinegar kills mold and freshens up the smells in your car(pets). you can add little baking soda to it too to amplify its power. baking soda alone works as smell remover too. 

these two ingredients have dozens of other uses. see: google.

...

i write with white or silver ink sharpie which way is up on the black usb wire. black sharpie in white and light colored ones (i basically paint the usb mark with it..) so i never need to think or look closely which way it is supposed to go. (i learned to mark and write the important stuff on scart plugs originally, wrapping a piece of tape on the plug saying just which goes into which machine.. dvd vcr tv soundsystem playstation one and 2 etc. then later i wrote on the plugs themselves) 

...

to keep bugs out of your face.. beekeepers hat with net. hah  -wear light colored clothes. no fragrances. wear a hat. spray the brim of the hat with deet bug repellant (use sparingly on your skin too)

.....


----------



## Lynx_Arc (May 5, 2015)

I save bread ties and use them to tie up cables for things and if they are long enough I tie one end near transformers on the wire so they won't fall off when untied and get lost. Non black ones for black wires so you can see them. 

Use T shirt bags in 5 gallon plastic buckets for liners you can pull the handle part over the sockets where the handle wires of the bucket to keep them snug.

Poster putty can be used to hold things in place and cover LED indicator lights that are blinding and is removable.


----------



## Cataract (May 5, 2015)

Good bump.

I had some fluorescent gaffer tapes lying around, so I marked the USB input behind the TV in yellow and the HDMI inputs in green. The flashlight sitting on the bookcase next to the TV is now the finishing touch.

Living in an apartment, I also marked the outdoors plug breaker with fluorescent tape. No more wondering which one to turn off when I had my block heater plugged in. (If you live in the south, just look it up )

Just saw my last post from 2013 on this thread : If you get condensation in your car headlights, pull them out and put some sealer (silicone or the likes for outdoor use) around the seam that separated the front and back halves of the light assembly then let them dry out before reinstalling them. Problem solved. 

Prevent headlight yellowing by putting a clear coat for plastics on them (some products do specify UV protection). I even wax my headlights to make the clear coat last longer and keep the rain off them.


----------



## Lynx_Arc (May 5, 2015)

Another tip: cut up strips of post it notes that will fit inside of remote control battery covers and write on them when you change the batteries. You can also put them on batteries in other devices make sure and write small so you can write several dates on it. 

Cut up pieces pieces of plastic strips from packaging to slide inbetween contacts of batteries in devices you store rechargable batteries in so in case you accidentally turn them on or they have some vampiric drain the batteries won't drain. 

Guitar picks make wonderful tools for several things. You can use them to help scrape stubborn stickers off things, to pry open CD cases to get the back cover art out and replace broken parts and even pry apart plastic electronic cases like remotes and such that don't have screws holding them together. Thin picks work for some things thicker ones can be used for others I have a thick pick that I've filed one edge sharper almost like a knife but the plastic won't scratch where metal will. 

Some DVDs will get cloudy over the years because the plastic in the cases essentially gives off fumes that coat them. You can clean that off using microfiber cloths and rubbing alcohol. Use the highest percentage you can get for the best results not that 50% stuff and use 2 separate cloths one to rub it on with and the other to dry off the haze.


----------



## NonSenCe (May 6, 2015)

Lynx_Arc said:


> Another tip: cut up strips of post it notes that will fit inside of remote control battery covers and write on them when you change the batteries. You can also put them on batteries in other devices make sure and write small so you can write several dates on it.
> 
> Some DVDs will get cloudy over the years because the plastic in the cases essentially gives off fumes that coat them. You can clean that off using microfiber cloths and rubbing alcohol. Use the highest percentage you can get for the best results not that 50% stuff and use 2 separate cloths one to rub it on with and the other to dry off the haze.



hmm. wondered why some of them dvds are hazey. thanks for this tip too. i use the paper note on firealarm batteries if i dont write the date on the battery itself. (remember to check your firealarm regularly, do it today, okay!?) 

i do write the date on some of the lightbulbs i change too. (especially if it seems to be burning too fast, and these new fluorecent energy saving things annoy me .. super longlife my äzz) 
-----
grocery plastic bags. i learned to fold them into triangles (kinda like the us flag is folded) to make them more solid and compact to store and throw into somewhere to store (box, drawer) where they are easy to pick as individual bag. (1st video i found of the idea: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cidF66-LXng)
----
about trashbags and plastic garbage cans.. drill a hole or two into it so there is no more suction issues when pulling the full bag out. (if it is outside.. drill one in bottom too to have a water drain hole there too) and leave a old newspaper in bottom to suck out all possible little spills and leaks. (change it sometimes too). (i tend to drop a bit of coffee in the bottom too.. makes it smell bit nicer. or baking soda if you know you are putting something stinky in there soon. (like fish) cup with little baking soda will remove odors in fridge too. 


------
this also is very neat idea.. have done several to stow away in places or as little gift for diy minded people. http://edcforums.com/threads/gnarly...ti-system-using-common-household-stuff.86816/
-------


----------



## Lynx_Arc (May 16, 2015)

I just came up with another tip. For earphones to tell which one is left/right get a small rubber band and attach it to one side such that it stays near the top and then you can just feel for it when you grab to put them on. On one set I used a knife to put a notch in one side that I could feel which worked ok but the rubber band is easier to notice.


----------



## Julian Holtz (May 19, 2015)

When you need a nut to go in a place that seems impossible to reach, just crimp it on a piece of thick solder wire. Once you navigated the nut in place and the bolt grabs, the solder wire will be pushed out.


----------



## Str8stroke (May 19, 2015)

I keep all the used dryer sheets. Then when I wash the pet towels and bedding I throw all the used ones collected in the dryer. Makes them smell and feel real nice.


----------

